# Nissan Skyline R34 Omori R-Tune



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

*Omori modified three Nissan Skyline R34 into Nismo R-Tune types. One of those crashed, the second one is in a museum and the third one is acutally driving around in the Netherlands. And it's even the number "001" of the bunch. With the help of DBM Engineering, the car was developed even a bit more.

The whole feature is on Feature: Nissan Skyline R34 Omori R-Tune - Features - RPM Vision.*


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

all they have done is got one of the first nismo omori engines in it, thats as far as i can see?

you can still buy those engines off the shelf at nismo

also it looks horrible tbh


----------



## nismovspec123 (Nov 15, 2009)

matty32 bieng negative about everything as usual


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Not my cup of tea either tbh. Those wheels and graphics make the car look cheap.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice car mate, is it a track car?


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know where the writer got his facts...sure it's R1 build number 001, that's cool, but there are plenty more than 3 R-tune GT-Rs getting around.

If it was an N1 version with an R-Tune conversion from Omori, THEN it would be rare, but this is probably one of about 75 R-Tunes built (at last count).

Not my cup of tea either, at least the owner could've cleaned the engine bay before the photo shoot...


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

nismovspec123 said:


> matty32 bieng negative about everything as usual


Lol  to nismovspec123

But have to agree, it definatley looks cheap, the appearance almost bad enough to be in the same class as a 1995 FTO, hope that's not too harsh??...but hey if the owner likes it (which Im hoping he/she does????) then fair play


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

The closer I look at those photos, the worse it gets...

Nice job on the vinyl wrap though, given the car was originally black...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

far as i'm aware this is a track car and it is also used for a tuning company in Holland/Germany? Saw it on speedhunters - function over form - who cares if it is dirty,it's being used for what it was intended for..

what's so "horrible" about it?? It's got a Nismo kit,and some stickers to promote companies/sponsership deals on it - at least it is being used properly for everything unlike other car's


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

I get the whole function over form mantra, but it looks a bit like someone is trying too hard when they can't spend 5 minutes at a car wash giving the thing a wash before a photoshoot. 

I agree with you that it's good that it's being used though.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like the tyre tread pattern.


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Kadir said:


> I like the tyre tread pattern.


It's the Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta.
I have them on my GTS-t, amazing tyres.

Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta | the Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta reviewed and rated | the online tyre guide


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^I have them on my 34GTR.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Me Too!


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Why cheap copy of TE37, this car is worth genuine TE37, no illegal copy of famous RAYS wheels


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I think some are being a little harsh, it has all the right bits and is a track car where function is more important than form.

Yeah Genuine TE37's are ideal but also VERY expensive to be using on track if you damage them.

The important thing is that the owner enjoys it and uses it to the maximum of its potential. Good on him for that!


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Lovely car...


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Iron Chef said:


> I don't know where the writer got his facts...sure it's R1 build number 001, that's cool, but there are plenty more than 3 R-tune GT-Rs getting around.
> 
> If it was an N1 version with an R-Tune conversion from Omori, THEN it would be rare, but this is probably one of about 75 R-Tunes built (at last count).
> 
> Not my cup of tea either, at least the owner could've cleaned the engine bay before the photo shoot...


That's never an R1 ,r-tune maybe but not R1 .
My brother has an original R1


----------



## Iron Chef (Aug 9, 2008)

The whole R1/R-Tune thing gets pretty confusing, Nismo seem to like using the two terms interchangeably which doesn't help.

R1 is the engine package, and the suspension package was referred to as S-Tune or R-Tune, but then, for example Nismo would build cars with the whole range of parts and refer to them as S-Tune or R-Tune. 

Owners could option in a whole variety of parts and mix-and-match R and S-Tune packages to suit their needs, so there are combos of everything everywhere.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*hi there*

i am the owner of this car and yes this is a omori factory build rtune engine spec 001 .
this car was imported trew prospec and zele in 2004 , the first owner in japan was GTR magazine i kept the car bone stock for 100.000km the first 5 years .
then tweenie rob made it 2.8 tomei .
this car was brought to europe by the nismo falken team to 24hour race in germany , were i saw it in the flesh . 

cheers


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I may not be an expert on these things but a lot of this doesn't make sense. R-Tune was a spec used by a lot of people and certainly more than just the Nissan Omori Factory. It also doesn't make any sense for Omori Factory to spray the wheels Midori Seibi colours - something they are famous for in Japan. By the way the wheels are copies as well, and that is something Omori Factory would NEVER do. I am sure it's a very nice car. It may well have been built by Omori, in fact Nissan Omori is little more than a Nissan workshop so there should be a lot of their work out there. It may well have an R1 engine and many R-tune components. But all that together does not make it a very rare "one of only two left" car. Sorry


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*John*

Hi there this r34 was kept stock for 4-5 years 
in THE nismo rtune spec . 
This cars was build out 1-3 as concept in those years 
before rtune builds were availble for custumers . 
This is à fact . 
What ever was done later is my own wish 
green wheels wrapping big singel etc etc . 
John you have alot off gtr magazines as i have seen 
in some threts off you have à look and you Will see. 
This car was 1 out 3 builds as à concept 1 crashed 
any way people can have there opinion . 

Cheers filippos


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Okay thanks for explaining the Midori wheels


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its a completely different colour to Midori tho..
still if your happy with it thats cool

it just looks a little confusing


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

I remember i read a thread when Prospec imported this car many moons ago.
I think this car vas originally Bayside blue, and it vas a Gtr Magazine demo car in the start of its life.


Terje.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Filippos the car looks great regardless of what anyone says.

Good to see you using a car as you want to use it and it not being a life styler car


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

wow, fake wheels on what's supposed to be an epic r34


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

familycar said:


> wow, fake wheels on what's supposed to be an epic r34


Get over it, its a track car!


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> Get over it, its a track car!


Even if it is track car, cheaper price of fake wheels are not good reason


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If it's a track car even more reason to have real ones rather than imitations where the quality cannot be as good as the original


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

The tires that are fitted to those wheels are not track orientated so I would be shocked if they are what the owner uses! 

My overall point is people are nit picking over the wheels and missing the car. It may not be to everyone's tastes looks wise but then life would be boring.

I agree you want the best wheels on track but staying away from kirbs will also help! 

I could be wrong with my point of view but I think people are being pedantic because of the mis understanding of the "R1/ r tune" debate.


----------

